# Hoạt động Offline > Miền Bắc >  Cần tìm kỹ thuật nắp ráp máy cnc khổ 1222x2444  thành phẩm giá thỏa thuận

## achinh1900

Hiện mình đang cần dựng máy cnc phục vụ cho ngành Quảng Cáo, đang cần kỹ thuận nắp ráp máy, ko biết giá cả thế nào bác nào xem nắp dùm em cái, vật tư phụ kiện em cung cấp từ a-z, còn lại các bác tự ráp giá cả thế nào báo giá e , chốt cái ráp cho e luôn. Lh 0966993880

----------


## baont365

> Hiện mình đang cần dựng máy cnc phục vụ cho ngành Quảng Cáo, đang cần kỹ thuận nắp ráp máy, ko biết giá cả thế nào bác nào xem nắp dùm em cái, vật tư phụ kiện em cung cấp từ a-z, còn lại các bác tự ráp giá cả thế nào báo giá e , chốt cái ráp cho e luôn. Lh 0966993880


Vật tư phụ kiện của bác dùng hàng mới hay hàng 2hand ạ. Có yêu cầu độ chính xác cao không bác?

----------


## demnayanhmoveem55555

May quang cao chak khong can chinh xac nhieu. Chay lấy xiền khach là đuợc.

----------


## Thanhcuongquynhon

Kiểu chủ mua vật tư kỹ thuật lắp này ít người nhận lắm, vì liên quan đủ thứ, chủ mua linh kiện không tốt đến lúc hư thì kêu thợ tay nghề kém. mà thợ thì cũng biết mua linh kiện mà lời chính thì nằm ở linh kiện, chứ làm kỹ thuật cho người ta lấy nhiều tiền thì kêu là đắt, lấy ít thì thiệt mình vì không những công sức mà cả chất xám nữa. Gặp Em thì 1 là báo giá cao và không bảo hành phần thiết bị hư chỉ bao chạy thời gian nào đó nếu do lỗi kỹ thuật thì bảo hành 2 là không nhận trừ khi thực sự thiếu việc làm.

----------


## Fusionvie

Bác tự mua được đồ thì có tự lắp đi, sao phải thuê. Còn không thì mua trọn gói

----------

